
Ask HN: What is the acceptable timeline to look up a solution? - jpizza
As I attempt to work through the teachyourselfcs.com curriculumn, I am trying to find how long is too long to spend on a problem. Now remember, I am a beginner so the knowledge base is being built. I have spent a long time on the problems in SICP and feel it is slowing down my overall growth.<p>What is an efficient timeline of when to give-in and look up a solution?
======
rzzzwilson
That depends on your level as a programmer. A real beginner shouldn't spend a
long time on it as s/he will just be wasting time and becoming frustrated.
Someone with more experience might spend more time on it because they have
more things to think over and more ideas to try.

What is more important is what happens AFTER looking up a solution. You have
to be analytical and look at the solution. How does it work? How is it
different from your attempt(s)? Why is it better than any attempt you made?
And so on. This is difficult for a beginner, but you will get better.

~~~
jpizza
Thank you for the response! This is true.

Must not look at the answer with false confidence and think.."Oh yes I get
that. Now let's move on to the next problem."

I like the three questions you state from an analytical perspective. I am
going to make this a checklist with these three when reviewing a solution.

Cheers!

